# How to find an audience without publishing a book



## Atlaxa (Nov 22, 2013)

Indeed, how do you do that?

I must have read hundreds of blogs in the past weeks. 
Some of them were meant to give you advice how to market a product that doesn't exist yet. 
Quite a few of them told the reader (the future author) to build an audience on fb and twitter and then start to figure out what they wanted to write about. 
Wow. 
Fine, I'm new to writing, but I thought you had to have a story in you. A story you wanted to share. Rather than wake up one day and decide you wanted to be a writer. I guess I'm just old-fashioned or misguided.

I've realised (sorry, I insist on spelling that word with an 's') that I must be somewhat naive, because I've written a book before starting on the marketing tasks.

I might be slightly sarcastic about the whole matter, but I'm really interested how the experienced ones play this game.

Any suggestions and comments are welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Nov 23, 2013)

I guess it depends on the 'audience' that would follow the writer (or would be novelist, once they came up with a project and began to write it).

From start to finish it can take 6 months or a year (or more) to complete a novel. Not just the first draft...
And then to find a publisher can take equally long, or longer, especially if the agent route is taken.
And then once a publisher is found, for the novel to reach print/ebook publication...can take 6 months to a year or more.
Even if one self-publishes, the editing process, layout, cover art and such can take a while.

So trying to garner an audience interested in reading a future novel seems sort of dubious. I guess one could talk about the writing process as they go along, the advances and pitfalls, but there are tons of other writers out there with similar blogs (for example, or FB Fan Pages), and a good number of them already have works published and available.

I do know one writer who did Footsteps of an Unpublished Writer...which eventually became Footsteps of a Published Writer, and she did get a reasonable following, but she also wrote some short stories and also had a crossover blog about Tarot cards/readings, I think. But doing a blog/FB page/twittering or gaining followers/fans/audience/future readers... All of that takes time...a lot of time, that could be spent writing that novel(s).

One could, for example, read and then review novels in the genre the writer intends to have novels published in. That might become enjoyable and productive in making some connections with readers and also some authors...but it takes a lot of time. And it's certainly not a guarantee that such followers of the blog, for example, will translate to readers once a work is published.

Okay, I've sort of rambled a bit, laying out my point of view on this. What I'd say in the end, any 'audience corralling activity' a writer does even before a novel is started, should be one they enjoy and don't mind investing the time and energy in, because they'll be at it for quite some time, without a promise of a payoff in the end--if audience readership of the forthcoming novel is the goal.


----------



## Devor (Nov 23, 2013)

For the first book you absolutely need your passion.  But I think an experienced writer can write about anything.

I think it's weird to talk about finding an audience before you have a book.  Sure, there's a few things you can do to get your name out there and make connections that can help later on.  And there's a number of things you can do in the lead-up to releasing your book.  But if you don't have any written fiction, then you don't have any way of knowing if the followers you're gaining have any interest in the fiction you're writing.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a blog, but, to be honest, it's not aimed at gaining an audience.  Since it's geared to writers, all it does for me is get me in contact with other writers and bloggers.

I think that these connections will come in useful when I'm marketing my book, but I'm not sure, overall, it was worth the effort I put into it.  However, I have gotten feedback that it's helped writers make their books better, so, to me, that makes it worth it.


----------



## Atlaxa (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks guys. As I mentioned, my book is written. I had it edited and I have found an artist who will do my cover and the maps.

I will keep reading blogs and forums to get as much information as possible.
Marketing, here I come.


----------



## Foah (Nov 25, 2013)

It's always going to be hard to gain an audience before you publish a book. Published small time authors have enough trouble getting publicity among the hundreds of thousands, even millions of books out there. Imagine the difficulty getting publicity and followers without a book ^^

I know that I'll be publishing the first 2 scenes for free for my novella whenever that's ready for publishing, if for anything it'd be to get my writing out there for free to as many people as possible. If they're hooked and want the story, they're likely to bookmark your website, sign up to your mailing lists or follow you on fb/twitter. Just my two cents, and my plan ^^


----------



## Atlaxa (Nov 26, 2013)

Foah said:


> It's always going to be hard to gain an audience before you publish a book. Published small time authors have enough trouble getting publicity among the hundreds of thousands, even millions of books out there. Imagine the difficulty getting publicity and followers without a book ^^
> 
> I know that I'll be publishing the first 2 scenes for free for my novella whenever that's ready for publishing, if for anything it'd be to get my writing out there for free to as many people as possible. If they're hooked and want the story, they're likely to bookmark your website, sign up to your mailing lists or follow you on fb/twitter. Just my two cents, and my plan ^^



Thanks for your two cents 

As I mentioned before, my book is ready, edited and hopefully polished enough. In the meantime I have set up my website. In a few days I will start on fb/twitter and the others. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Dec 1, 2013)

Just to toss this out there, I ran across this article a while back.  It starts off talking about nonfiction writing, but I think it's probably a good indicator for what agents across the board may be looking at and for when they see our names come across their desks.  Probably at least a good thing to keep in the backs of our minds before we post that keg-stand pic to FB. 

What Does a Literary Agent Want to See When They Google You?


----------



## Atlaxa (Dec 19, 2013)

A. E. Lowan said:


> Just to toss this out there, I ran across this article a while back.  It starts off talking about nonfiction writing, but I think it's probably a good indicator for what agents across the board may be looking at and for when they see our names come across their desks.  Probably at least a good thing to keep in the backs of our minds before we post that keg-stand pic to FB.
> 
> What Does a Literary Agent Want to See When They Google You?



First of all, thanks for your input.

I must admit, that while I was reading your posted link, I got the same sinking feeling, which I've experienced while I was studying a book about the synopsis requirements that agents expect nowadays. 

I think I was about to toss my beloved Kindle into the corner (which I didn't do, as it was just not worth it), when the author listed the seven stages of a romance (which I didn't write, besides, if any man came on to me in the manner that is expected according to her, I would require a bucket). 
Then and there it dawned on me why all the soppy movies have exactly the same plot. Because that's what's expected of the wretched writer.
That was the turning point for me. 
That and some thorough research, of course.

Yes, I know, according to some you don't count if you self-publish (atm), but I don't care.
I'm aware that it will take a hell of a lot of work to make this work, but I'll do it myself.
I hate divas.


----------



## James G Pearson (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm currently unpublished and editing my first draft, but building a following at the moment. It takes a lot of hard work, and a bit of luck. Mainly what I find, is that I'm building contacts on Twitter and with them, come their followers. GoodReads is a brilliant place to go, join some communities. You can offer a few sample chapters to groups in your genre to get them interested, see if that works. 

All I seem to constantly hear about promoting books is this: Go where the readers are. That's GoodReads.

Have a central hub for them to go to as well, I have my blog. It seems to be working so far.


----------



## Atlaxa (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks and you are right. I'm doing those things as well. I have my website up and running and ofc I have FB pages for both the book, and myself (author page). I also joined the 'Books and Writers' group on LinedIn, which I can wholeheartedly recommend.


----------



## The Dark One (Jan 12, 2014)

Quite frankly, it's hard enough getting a public with a great product already available. 

If you're baiting your hook with nothing, you're only going to piss the fish off when they swallow. And they won't come back.


----------



## James G Pearson (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm thinking of using my blog to showcase new and upcoming authors. People to get excited about, it might be an idea.


----------



## Atlaxa (Jan 13, 2014)

Dark One,

I'm not quite sure how to interpret your post. 

On the one hand it's what I've been saying all the time, on the other hand it sounds a bit accusatory


----------



## Atlaxa (Jan 13, 2014)

James, that sounds great, but I don't think you can promote other authors before you make a name for yourself. That's just a general remark, I'm not saying that you can't do it.


----------



## psychotick (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi,

I know people say to do this, but it's always seemed sus to me. I just spend my time writing. I have a blog, but its value as a promotional vehicle is negligible. And to try and promote a book I haven't even written would seem foolish at best. It's also a horrible gamble. What if you promote the book, get lots of people interested, and then when the book comes out it's not what people want?

On the other hand I'm no marketing guru, so take what I say with a whole dollup of salt.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## psychotick (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi,

I know people say to do this, but it's always seemed sus to me. I just spend my time writing. I have a blog, but its value as a promotional vehicle is negligible. And to try and promote a book I haven't even written would seem foolish at best. It's also a horrible gamble. What if you promote the book, get lots of people interested, and then when the book comes out it's not what people want?

On the other hand I'm no marketing guru, so take what I say with a whole dollup of salt.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## James G Pearson (Jan 13, 2014)

Atlaxa said:


> James, that sounds great, but I don't think you can promote other authors before you make a name for yourself. That's just a general remark, I'm not saying that you can't do it.



I didn't mean give them my endorsement, just use my blog as a platform for them to connect to other people. It's hard to find a place that has anything for soon-to-be authors, generating an audience before hand is tough. It doesn't have to be huge, just a general "if you like this, my book might be of interest," kind of thing. I have a blog, a facebook page, a twitter, a goodreads page and waiting for amazon author page when I release. I'd like to think -- when my book is released -- there will be a place to go for my readers, to read the blog and keep up-to-date with the next release.


----------



## Chessie (Jan 13, 2014)

I deleted my writer's blog. *shrugs* I tried it for a few months but it just wasn't working for me. It cut into my precious writing time--which is already minimal and I hog it fiercely--but I also didn't think I was adding anything productive for my small group of readers. Sure, I could promote my work on there, but I already have a website. For me, that is sufficient. So how do I find an audience for my stories when they become published? Facebook, Twitter, my website. I'm curious to see if I can have decent sales without a blog.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jan 13, 2014)

I read somewhere fairly recently that writers usually don't make it until the third book. This may or may not be accurate but it works for me.
I'm in the convenient position where I have a decent daytime job that allows me plenty of time to write in my spare time. I don't need to hurry up and get my book published in order to make money to pay the bills - I can take my time.
When I started out I had no idea how to write a book, but I figured I'd give it a go and estimated it'd take me about a year. I still know very little about writing, but I've had to adjust my estimate up towards eighteen months. I'm writing slowly and I'm trying to learn as much as I can as I go.
I could have tried building some hype for it, but it would have died out long before the book was finished. I feel it would be a waste of time and energy, both for me and for a potential audience. I also think I really only get one shot at it. If I get people excited about my book and then have to push it back and back and back they'll lose interest and it'll be very difficult to get them excited about the very same book again later once it's actually done. - Don't quote me on that, it's just my gut feeling.

Instead, I'll try and get some hype up around my second or third book. If I can get people to read that and get them interested in my writing, they can find my first book and have a look at that.

That's how I'm thinking about it.

EDIT: I'm not finding a source for the "make it big by the third book", so take it with a pinch of salt. I'm just sticking with it because it suits my agenda.


----------



## The Dark One (Jan 14, 2014)

Atlaxa said:


> Dark One,
> 
> I'm not quite sure how to interpret your post.
> 
> On the one hand it's what I've been saying all the time, on the other hand it sounds a bit accusatory



Hi Atlaxa, I'm not accusing anything - just saying I think it pretty pointless trying to advertise something that doesn't exist in the most competitive and oversaturated market there is - fiction writing.

And as Svrtnsse suggested, the third book is the one that gets published - was for me at least. The first two are about learning how to write and finding your voice. The third one is where you apply those new skills to a really cool story premise that piques interest.


----------



## Atlaxa (Jan 14, 2014)

The Dark One said:


> Hi Atlaxa, I'm not accusing anything - just saying I think it pretty pointless trying to advertise something that doesn't exist in the most competitive and oversaturated market there is - fiction writing.



Dark One,

Again, I totally agree. The title of my thread is meant sarcastically. You are absolutely right, and it wouldn't feel right to advertise a future book. At least not to me. Besides, I'm absolutely sure that only known authors could do it.


----------



## Atlaxa (Jan 14, 2014)

Svrtnsse,

I agree. I started the whole thread, because I keep reading on various sites that this is how it should be done. First marketing, then writing. I was curious to see how many here agree.

Apparently not many.  Understandable.


----------



## Bansidhe (Jan 19, 2014)

No doubt about it, it's an exciting time to be an author, but also a very NOISY one. A lot of the articles I've read like the one you mention tends to be just that--noise. They're trying to tap into a "hot topic" to boost their own following rather than help someone else build their own platform.

Here's what's worked for me:

Starting my own blog, for my own sake, and sharing my writing journey, research notes, and joining a couple blog-hop type communities for writers. Now that I'm published I'm still doing this, but my Wordpress site has since morphed to become more site-like, but I still blog my progress and growing pains once a week. This keeps my followers up to date without all the BUY MY BOOK spam. I hint at what I'm writing, to intrigue, but without spoiling anything (I hope). When I do have a success to announce, I do it with unfettered enthusiasm to get other people excited, but without all the BUY BUY BUY!!! If I DO present an action item (or "trigger"), then I offer something in exchange--a free bonus. Pre-Order my book? You go on a list to get something exclusive and awesome as a thank-you. Got a frequent commenter who helped you along the way to greatness with their encouragement? Give them a shout out, do an interview with them on your blog (they have followers, too), or do something equally generous or nice, like review their book, if they have one.

Study what successful authors are doing in your genre, and see if you can emulate them to a certain extent. (Hugh Howey is an an excellent example--he's warm, giving, and exceedingly generous of spirit.) Progress meters of what you're drafting tends to be popular. 

Blog engines are making it easier than ever to cross-pollinate. The majority of my content originates on Wordpress, but it automatically cross-posts to Twitter, FB, Tumblr, Google+, Goodreads, etc. You can then use your dashboard to see where the majority of your followers are coming from (Twitter for me). On my author's FB page I share reading and writing (and geek) related pictures, as well as of cool looking costumes and settings, that then reaches my Tweet-peeps, with little effort on my part and to break up the monotony of text. Once a week I share small snippet of my WIP the same way.

In the end, I've found that being open, warm, occasionally witty, and sharing my triumphs--and being approachable--does the most good. If I like a book, I drop the author a fun, enthusiastic note on Twitter or FB they can then share with their followers--because it makes them feel good, and you end up widening your sphere of influence.

Sharing your personal journey to bookdom with others in the same boat is generally a good start. Then, when you do have a book ready to go, you have people to share the joy with--and to spread the word.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jan 19, 2014)

Bansidhe said:


> In the end, I've found that being open, warm, occasionally witty, and sharing my triumphs--and being approachable--does the most good. If I like a book, I drop the author a fun, enthusiastic note on Twitter or FB they can then share with their followers--because it makes them feel good, and you end up widening your sphere of influence.



I think this is very central. Being active, open and approachable while maintaining a positive attitude will make people want to follow you of their own will.


----------



## Bansidhe (Jan 19, 2014)

As an added note, there's a really great book out there you may benefit from--Creating Your Writer Platform by Writer Digest's Chuck Sambuchino. It's chock full of interview questions with authors/agents/editors and a whole section of case studies about how some authors are managing it. There's also Rise of the Machines by Kristen Lamb, who has an excellent blog on these matters.

It's a place to start!


----------



## Yellow (Jan 19, 2014)

I think it's a bit strange to promote a book that hasn't come out. And, at least if I were doing it, i'd definitley feel like my priorities are messed up. After all, I write because I want to tell the stories I imagine in the highest quality I can achieve, not to sell a book or make a million bucks. It would feel like a painter spending more time decorating his gallery than...you know... painting.


----------



## The Dark One (Jan 20, 2014)

Clearly I'm doing something wrong. There's nothing I hate more than bloggers (and posters) who are trying to exploit the writing community rather than engage with it and be part of it.

Therefore, my blog (mostly) does nothing to advertise my novels - with the exception of including links to them. I am not on twitter and have only a limited presence on facebook.

Is this why I have sold far more hard copy books than ebooks?

Everyone says you've got to do your own marketing, and I do try to do all the book stores etc, but I just can't do network marketing with other writers. I feel exploited when others try it on me and would rather gnaw my own arms off than try it on others.

Have I got this badly wrong?


----------



## BWFoster78 (Jan 20, 2014)

> Clearly I'm doing something wrong. There's nothing I hate more than bloggers (and posters) who are trying to exploit the writing community rather than engage with it and be part of it.



This is one of those "What the Crap?!?" statements.  I read nothing since your last post that in any way, imo, advocated "trying to exploit the writing community."



> I just can't do network marketing with other writers.



I've found a lot of authors who are quite friendly and nice.  They will go out of their way to help a fellow writer.  The way I see it, the whole purpose of having a community is to help each other.

I use my "platform" (to the extent that you can call what I have such a thing) to help others and feel no compunction whatsoever about asking others for help.  If you believe in your book, why not ask others to take a look at it and, if they like it, spread the word?

It's hard to get noticed out there.  If I can help someone who has produced something that I like expand their audience, I'll do it in a heartbeat.



> Have I got this badly wrong?



I don't think you should do anything you feel uncomfortable doing.  However, you seem to look at this issue from an extremely different viewpoint than most of us do.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jan 20, 2014)

The Dark One said:


> Clearly I'm doing something wrong. There's nothing I hate more than bloggers (and posters) who are trying to exploit the writing community rather than engage with it and be part of it.
> 
> Therefore, my blog (mostly) does nothing to advertise my novels - with the exception of including links to them. I am not on twitter and have only a limited presence on facebook.
> 
> ...



Right, I haven't even finished a book and not done any marketing, so I'll ramble a bit based on gut instinct.

I do believe you've got to do your own marketing so that part's probably right. I also think that for the online, social networking, kind of marketing that there's a lot of talking about you need the right approach to it. You'll need to enjoy doing it in order to get it right or it will just get annoying and awkward.
If you're not comfortable with the social networking thing it will probably shine through in the way you do it and it's something potential readers will pick up on. I get the impression you're doing pretty well anyway though, so you're clearly doing something right.
Better focus your energy on doing what you're good at than trying to jump on to some fad because marketing researcher think it will make you reach X more potential readers.


----------



## The Dark One (Jan 21, 2014)

Sorry, I wasn't meaning to appear critical of anyone here. I just get so depressed with the apparent need to network in order to sell books. Especially as I don't really have time. 

Coming onto a forum like this (and I've been coming for a while and contributed quite a lot) can be a two edged sword - I am nearly always suspicious of new members because sometimes they are very obviously here to sell. That's just my personality though (professional hazard for a lawyer I suppose).

I come here because I enjoy talking to other writers, even though I'm not really a fantasy writer (kinda verge on it at times). When I read people talking in exquisite detail about online networking techniques to sell books I can't help but wonder whether I'm being finessed right there and then.

Just ignore me...I'll get over it.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jan 21, 2014)

I got the impression you're doing comparatively well though. You've got actual physical books published, they're selling and people are taking an interest. You're clearly doing something right - something that works for you, like having an actual finished book (or three).


----------



## James G Pearson (Jan 22, 2014)

I know a lot of people don't have the time to market their books, or even think about doing a blog. For me, I find it helps me continue to write when I can't stay in my own world any longer. I find it fun to engage with other writers and readers on places like GoodReads and Twitter. I've met some amazing writers who have self-published (something I'm going to do with my first novel,) one of them has just had their book series optioned to be a major motion picture. And some people say that self-publishing is useless. 

I'm happy attracting what attention I can to my books. If I can, I'll try and get new followers every day on Twitter, be they writers, authors, or readers. It doesn't matter to me, the people I meet are always supportive and I've met a few beta readers on Twitter. 

So yeah, finding an audience before publishing can be a massive advantage. But you'll see it grow more, once you're finally published.


----------



## ALB2012 (Feb 18, 2014)

Building contacts before you publish isn't a bad idea, although building an audience before you write seems odd. I don't know about anyone else here but I can't write to demand. If someone asked me to write a sci fi I could, but it would be pants.  I see it every so often - someone asks what sells and what should they write? Well write what you like, and what you're good at. Will it sell? Who knows. Will any book sell.


----------



## Jackarandajam (Feb 21, 2014)

im most of the way through my first book, and this is what I'm going to do. 

start a blogger titled "the library of (insert name of library and where it is in my created universe): stories". then, as i create history, flora, and fauna for my 'verse, i'll add articles describing a variety of the interesting tid bits of my world. basically a wikia for a world no one knows exists yet. i won't advertise for it until there is substantial content, but ill want to keep a steady flow of new content, so if someone reads it and likes what they see, there will be something new every time they check in. 

on that blog, ill advertise for my book; give updates on where i am in the writing/editing process, and of course announce when it is available. hopefully by then i will have accumulated a handful of interested readers.

its tough on fantasy fiction writers. i read a book recently called "creating your own platform", and it was a great read... but fantasy fiction was left almost entirely out, because its almost impossible to use a blog to "prove yourself as a professional" in a field... of what? fictional ancient history?

i think an informational blog, allowing interested readers a chance to "get into" your world, is opening the field you're playing on, before your book is actually out. 

thats the best I've been able to come up with, and I'm struggling with the same thing. my book is only most of the way written, but the time to start building a platform is now. just takes a little creativity i think.


----------



## PaulineMRoss (Feb 22, 2014)

Jackarandajam said:


> im most of the way through my first book, and this is what I'm going to do.
> 
> start a blogger titled "the library of (insert name of library and where it is in my created universe): stories". then, as i create history, flora, and fauna for my 'verse, i'll add articles describing a variety of the interesting tid bits of my world. basically a wikia for a world no one knows exists yet.



I think this is the best way to do it. In my view, a writers' blog should be aimed at readers (or potential readers) of the books first and foremost, and not at other writers (although they're likely to read it too).

This is exactly what I'm doing. I'm posting chapters of the first book, plus background about the world, character profiles, etc, ahead of self-publishing in the autumn (probably). It doesn't take much work, and it provides a focal point for the books.


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 22, 2014)

I really like the idea of doing that. Posting chapters or information about your world or story. However, I always notice when I post stories and the like on my blog, I don't get as many hits. When I post writing advice, a review, or interview, people tend to check that stuff out more. So I'm curious as to where you find the "reader" hits instead of the "writer" hits. I obviously would like either, but I would hope if I'm putting up samples of my writing and such, people aren't just scanning over it. That's one reason I rarely post stories or anything on my blog (even though I would like to). If I can figure out how to get more attention on those sort of things, I would do it more often.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Feb 22, 2014)

Jackarandajam said:


> basically a wikia for a world no one knows exists yet. i won't advertise for it until there is substantial content, but ill want to keep a steady flow of new content, so if someone reads it and likes what they see, there will be something new every time they check in.



I'm doing (did) this and it was great fun. Unfortunately, work on the novel took over as a main priority and it's been ages since I added an article to my wiki. I get ideas now and then for things to add, but it's usually when I'm working on something else and I have to put it off until later and then I have other things I'd rather do instead.
If you want to have a look at an example of how it's working out - check the link in my signature and browse around a bit.

Edit: it's also a pretty cool feeling to be able to say: "I wrote an article about that for my setting, check it out" when something on a related topic is being discussed.


----------



## PaulineMRoss (Feb 22, 2014)

Philip Overby said:


> I really like the idea of doing that. Posting chapters or information about your world or story. However, I always notice when I post stories and the like on my blog, I don't get as many hits. When I post writing advice, a review, or interview, people tend to check that stuff out more. So I'm curious as to where you find the "reader" hits instead of the "writer" hits.



I can't answer that. I can only tell you that I, personally, am sick and tired of yet another wannabe author waffling about show-don't-tell and the like (although if said wannabe author manages to make even that subject entertaining, that's a great advert for the book). What I enjoy is hearing how the book is coming along and finding out about the world behind it. So that's what I put on my writing blog.


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 22, 2014)

> I can't answer that. I can only tell you that I, personally, am sick and tired of yet another wannabe author waffling about show-don't-tell and the like (although if said wannabe author manages to make even that subject entertaining, that's a great advert for the book). What I enjoy is hearing how the book is coming along and finding out about the world behind it. So that's what I put on my writing blog.



I like to see that also, but I guess I like to see all kinds of things on a blog if the writer is entertaining. That's how I got interested in Chuck Wendig was his writing advice blog posts. I don't typically mind writing advice since I am a writer, but at the same time I probably don't need to hear every single person's view on the same topics. Again, if they bring a new light to the topic, I'm all for it. That said, I tend to talk about productivity or fantasy-related topics not on actual craft. What works for me and not what I think should work for everyone.

I do hear lots of people say to aim your blog at readers, not writers, but many writers are readers also. So even if you focus on writing topics, I think it's possible to engage people. I'd like to experiment with info about my novel and see the reaction it gets though, because I like the idea of doing that.

I have noticed my "word count" posts tend to get lots of positive feedback. I guess people are happy with my progress or showing support.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Feb 22, 2014)

Philip Overby said:


> I have noticed my "word count" posts tend to get lots of positive feedback. I guess people are happy with my progress or showing support.



I think that once you've got someone reading your blog that kind of post is something they'd like to read. They're happy to hear you're doing well and that your novel is coming along fine. It's a little bit of positivity and through being readers of your blog they're sort of sharing in your success - it makes them feel good.
The trick then would be to get them to start reading it in the first place which may require different kinds of posts.


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 22, 2014)

My top 3 blog posts were the following:

5 Ways to Write Engaging Fantasy Characters (which got shared by Black Dragon--definitely helped the amount of hits I got)
Interview and Excerpt of Legendary Sidekick's "Awesome Warrior" story
What Fantasy Writers Can Learn From Breaking Bad (a somewhat timely post and one I'm most proud of)

My three lowest viewed ones were story posts from my Writing Prompt Blitz-o-Rama I did a while back. Not sure if it's the way I posted them, but they just tended not to get as many views. Not that views=happiness for me, because it doesn't, but I'd just like to figure out how to capture that different audience. That said, I'm proud of all my posts, but I just see trends in the way people view things. Of course I'd love to change that, but that's just how my particular blog is structured. I've considered starting a new blog that focuses on my story aspects only and keep my other blog for reviews, interviews, writing topics, etc. 

Maybe I'll do that!


----------



## PaulineMRoss (Feb 22, 2014)

Philip Overby said:


> My top 3 blog posts were the following:



My writing blog hasn't been going long enough to generate any interesting numbers (I'm happy when the daily page count gets into double figures), but on the review blogs, the popular posts are invariably the ones that get mentioned on some other, much bigger, blog. Mostly chance. It's quite fun when the page count soars but it really doesn't mean much.


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 22, 2014)

PaulineMRoss said:


> My writing blog hasn't been going long enough to generate any interesting numbers (I'm happy when the daily page count gets into double figures), but on the review blogs, the popular posts are invariably the ones that get mentioned on some other, much bigger, blog. Mostly chance. It's quite fun when the page count soars but it really doesn't mean much.



Yeah, I've noticed the same. My blog isn't big enough as of yet to get big numbers by itself. I'm lucky if someone who has loads of followers likes something I write and shares it with other people. My current blog has been going since August 2013 when I had been only doing a Japanese based blog before. I ran out of stuff to talk about when it comes to Japan and I didn't want to keep posting things like "Best Ways to Learn Japanese" or "Best Travel Spots" so I decided to start a blog about a topic I never run out of things to talk about: fantasy.

So far I'm not sure how successful this has been, but I've enjoyed it a lot and have met some cool people through Google+ that way.


----------



## Jackarandajam (Feb 22, 2014)

My reasoning is this.

1. Writers will certainly buy your book, but it will be readers that make up the majority of the numbers. 

2. It's true that people crawl blogs searching for advice and answers to queries more than fantastical ramblings, but PERSONALLY i would struggle with considering every hit an applicable one. to give a highly exaggerated example, i could call my blog "Export Beiber" and probably get millions of hits, but would they buy my book, or just scan my posts looking for the content that brought them there?

granted, of course bringing fellow writers together on your blog is infinitely better and more applicable than a bunch of Beib Haters, so please pardon the exaggeration and try to see my point. 

3. I think fantasy writers are looking for a whole bunch of people that want to be transported out of their world, and into a more exciting one. Therefore, it's the execution of that transportation that i will try to accomplish with my blog. (Note: will try, haha. this is something that I'm still putting together, so i'm curious about the results of it myself!) I won't be just throwing up articles on cool plants and animals.

 I'll be posting bits of exciting history and mystery, in short enough posts that you simply CAN'T read just one. 

Philip is very correct. its extremely important to be known as a writer among writers. If you can become a writer that others flock to for advice, that is HUGE for your progress as a successful author. That is INVALUABLE networking for your career.

I'm simply trying to figure out how to snag the others. 

I was considering this morning, since I'm using a huge library as my setting, adding excerpts from a book on writing, or a scribe of a king, that perhaps is even writing the account of the story my book is about. that way i can put out a little advice or progress reports without leaving the world of my making. it will take some creativity, but i love a good challenge.


----------



## Atlaxa (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow, I'm really surprised that my thread is still going on.

What surprises me is that some are still replying to me as if I was actually suggesting to market your book before writing it.

Yet again; this idea was something that I've read AND strongly opposed to. The title of the thread was meant to be sarcastic.
I started this thread because I thought that the idea was ridiculous. Nevertheless, I've been told repeatedly that it's the way to go. And again; I do not agree.
I think that you should have something to promote before you can start marketing it.

Apart from that; thanks for all the input.


----------



## PaulineMRoss (Jun 2, 2014)

Atlaxa said:


> What surprises me is that some are still replying to me as if I was actually suggesting to market your book before writing it. [...] I think that you should have something to promote before you can start marketing it.



You make the assumption that what an author is marketing is a book. It isn't (necessarily). For fiction writers who have (or plan to have) a trilogy or series or several series, what is being marketed is a *brand*. It's perfectly possible to build brand awareness before having anything on the market to sell. It's also commonsense, if a release is scheduled for some time in the future, to set up a base (ie a website) which will act as a focal point for the book, and all subsequent books, when they're out.

So while I take your point, promoting a product that doesn't yet exist isn't quite as daft as it sounds.


----------

